# serveradressen beziehen



## Guest (6. Jul 2006)

Hi!!!

ich bin erst neu in serverprogrammierung eingestiegen. also nicht böße werden, wenn die antwort auf diese farge logisch7einfach erscheint.

also meine sache ist die:

ich möchte ein kleines spiel über das netzwerk schreiben, dabei muss der client sich mit dem server verbinden und braucht dafür seine adresse, ich habe versucht die adresse in einem textfielt einzugeben, hat aber manchmal nicht richtig geklappt, ad ich vom server aus durch:


```
InetAddress.getLocalHost());
```

zwei adressen bekomme und nicht so richtig weiß wie ich damit weiterarbeiten soll.

deswegen die frage: gibt es einen befehl, mit dem man alls serveradressen empfangen kann, sie zuzeit auf eine client-verbindung warten ausgeben lassen kann? (auf seiten des clients)

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Natorion (7. Jul 2006)

google mal nach "RMI tutorial", ich glaub das meinst ... denk ich mal


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2006)

also mein problem ist ganz einfach dieses:

ich muss für die schule ein spiel programmieren und es soll über das netzwerk laufen. so weit so gut. nun bin ich so weit, dass ich es zum laufen bekomme.

der hacken dabei ist nur:
ich erstelle einen socket, in dem ich die adresse des servers eingeben muss.


```
c = new Socket(otherName,1234);
```

bis jetzt habe ich es so gelößt: der server gibt seine adresse mit 


```
InetAddress.getLocalHost());
```

in einem label aus. diese lese ich in einem textfield auf dem client wieder ein.


```
otherName=s.tfHostName.getText();
```

das problem ist: ich habe eine verbindung über einen switch. ich habe mehrere netzwerkkarten auf dem server. es wird inner die ip von der internetverbindung ausgegeben+ dem computernamen. also habe ich diese karte deaktiviert. dann wurde die richtige ip ausgegeben. erst jetzt kann ich den client mit dem server über diese ip verbinden. da nun der servername mitausgegeben wird habe ich es auch mal damit probiert. der client erkennt aber dem servernamen(computernamen) nicht. erst wenn ich ihm in der hostdatei under sysetm32 dem name die ip zuordne. auch keine gute lößung. mir wurde aber gesagt, dass die computer alle paar zeiten ein "hallo" an alle rechner im netz schicken und dann auch ihren namen mitgeben, der client ab da also den server auch unter seinem "namen" finden würde. könnte mal das mit einem befehl in java beschleunigen oder gibt es dazu schon eine kleine anwendung.

ader gibrt es eine andere möglichkeit dies zu lößen? (auch ohne RMI)?


----------

